# Wild Rose DR 142



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with info on this boat. She operated from 1930's to 1960's and was about 32ft. She may have continued fishing when sold in the 1960s.
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Douglas Paterson said:


> Can anyone help me with info on this boat. She operated from 1930's to 1960's and was about 32ft. She may have continued fishing when sold in the 1960s.
> Thanks
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


You don't seem to be getting many replies to this one Douglas.
WILD ROSE was a common name, there were two fishing vessels registered in Grimsby as WILD ROSE, but neither would fit the description you have given, one was GY1086, a ketch of 77 registered tonnage. On Grimsby register from 1886 to 1894.
Another was GY93, a steam trawler, registered in Grimsby from 1922 to 1927.
I think there was one registered in North Shields SN325, again a steam trawler built 1902.

From the time frame you have given I'm wondering if your vessel took part in the evacuation of troops from Dunkirk?

Regards
Dave


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Dave.
This is an open wooden clinkered boat. The records of the Kent boats seem to be pretty limited which is a shame given the scale of the industry there. The only listings I have of all the boats in the Kent Ports is an almanac from 1948 which I believe was only published for one year. I hope to do some work on their Registers this summer.
I also wondered about Dunkirk and whether she was there. Do you know if there is a list online?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Douglas
The Olsens Almanacs I have do not list any vessels listed with registration DR.
But the almanacs only cover vessels of over 15 tons net as you probably know.

Regarding the "Little ships" of Dunkirk, a partial list can be found here:-

http://www.adls.org.uk/t1/boats

Regards
Dave


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Dave.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

